# Monster vs Z7



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay so I am looking for some guidance...I have test driven both bows and I really like both. The price is the same but I am at a stale mate as they both feel so good. I am hoping there are some guys here that have experience with both bows and can give their opinion.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have much of an opinion on this but since you are from Cottonwood heights and that is where I grew up, I thought that I'd share a point or two. I shot them both last week. They are both very sweet. The pocket of the monster is much harder and it is very difficult to let off if needed without the arrow laying on the ground. The quiet sounds of the Z are great but I don't know if it is enough to think that an animal would hear the one and not the other. The Z is slower so in my mind I would be thinking "am I wanting more speed or a smoother pocket. That is the biggest questions to me. I think that I would lean towards the Monster because I am still caught up in the "fastest" thing. I like tight pins and tight groups. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Which one can you shoot 125 yards with? Thats the real question.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

NHS said:


> Which one can you shoot 125 yards with? Thats the real question.


that would be the monster 7. It is kind of like a target rifle. big, heavy, shoots the same hole arrow after arrow. It however is hard to lug around the hills just like a target rifle. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

slap a sling on the Monster 7 then and stick with the accuracy I say.


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I ended up with a Monster 7.0 and this sucker if fast. Thanks for the input. :O||:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The Monster worked better for me on the front of the boat as it was a little heavier and stabilized the boat better in a wind. So I keep the Monster in the front of the boat and use the Z7 out the back of the boat as more of a stabilizing anchor. Both work very well, but if I had to choose one it would be the Monster. Plus, Shane has one and if we ever fish together we'll have two very reliable anchors.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The Monster worked better for me on the front of the boat as it was a little heavier and stabilized the boat better in a wind. So I keep the Monster in the front of the boat and use the Z7 out the back of the boat as more of a stabilizing anchor. Both work very well, but if I had to choose one it would be the Monster. Plus, Shane has one and if we ever fish together we'll have two very reliable anchors.


 -_O- :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> The Monster worked better for me on the front of the boat as it was a little heavier and stabilized the boat better in a wind. So I keep the Monster in the front of the boat and use the Z7 out the back of the boat as more of a stabilizing anchor. Both work very well, but if I had to choose one it would be the Monster. Plus, Shane has one and if we ever fish together we'll have two very reliable anchors.


Guess I should have gone with the new carbon matrix that thing probably weighs less than your prehistoric traditional bow :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Puddler said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > The Monster worked better for me on the front of the boat as it was a little heavier and stabilized the boat better in a wind. So I keep the Monster in the front of the boat and use the Z7 out the back of the boat as more of a stabilizing anchor. Both work very well, but if I had to choose one it would be the Monster. Plus, Shane has one and if we ever fish together we'll have two very reliable anchors.
> ...


I had this argument with Pro just the other day. The _*BOW*_(C.M.A.S.D) weighs the _same_ as my Trad Recurve, but now you gotta add all that other crap to it so it will shoot. Now you got a boat anchor again. Plus, they're BUTT ugly. :x Trad stuff is just plain beautiful. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [ Plus, they're BUTT ugly. :x Trad stuff is just plain beautiful. 8)


I guess the beauty lies in the eye of the beholder because if someone gave me one of those pre historic hunting/wounding devices, and told me that is all I would have to hunt my San Juan Bull with, I think that i would go into a full body shiver and puke.

The new bows are flat out GORGEOUS! :mrgreen:

I honestly watch the traditional guys at league night and wonder "WHY". They are lucky to hit the animal at all. The shots are all within 25 yards and I often look at where they hit the animal targets and say to myself, "That is a wounded animal and that is the distance that they all say they need to get to". I can throw a Z7 at a deer with more accuracy than most of those guys shooting the traditional stuff. WHY, WHY WHY.............(pulling my hair out) ............WHY? _(O)_


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > [ Plus, they're BUTT ugly. :x Trad stuff is just plain beautiful. 8)
> ...


 :rotfl: -_O-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> The shots are all within 25 yards and I often look at where they hit the animal targets and say to myself, "That is a wounded animal and that is the distance that they all say they need to get to". I can throw a Z7 at a deer with more accuracy than most of those guys shooting the traditional stuff. WHY, WHY WHY


Shooting Traditional equipment is NOT an excuse for shooting poorly.

I dare you to stand 25 yards in front of me. :twisted:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I dare you to stand 25 yards in front of me. :twisted:


I just read your signature.........I am sorry if I "Offended" you. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > I dare you to stand 25 yards in front of me. :twisted:
> ...


And I just read your signature, you must have women dripping off you! :mrgreen:

You have NEVER offended me Scott.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I see Tex can't stop playing Hitler for one day and let the world make their own choices...however, due to the fact I at least own a Monster maybe I can be of some assistance...

When I first bought mine it was due to how smooth it was with the huge amount of speed. Sure Mathews builds smoother bows...not a huge difference you are splitting hairs at that point. The back wall is a little tough, I thought that would annoy me but it has not been a factor at all. Letting off the bow does suck, but 99% of the time you are letting the arrow fly. On the rare occasion you are letting off be ready. The speed of this bow makes it EXTREMELY flat shooting. I like to practice out to 100 yards and my pins are very close together from 20 all the way to 80. It is a little heavier with all the crap we put on them, so what, I shoot much better with a little weight out there so that is actually a bonus. Good luck with your decision, I highly recommend the Monster to anyone looking for the flattest shooting bow on the market.


----------

